# Your favorite composers- alive today!



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

hello,
Here is a question, if your favorite composers were alive today, what kind of music do you think they'd write?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Difficult to say...but to take Mendelssohn as my example: If he would have been born into Baroque epoche, he would have been writing like Bach, but with tendency to Buxtehude, because Bach might have been too "revolutional" in his early years. 
Mendelssohn was conservative in his days, and today he would be also... I think if he would be alive, he would develop polyphony into fields which weren't known yet but totally tonal. He would go on combining polyphony and homophony, he would try a Renaissance of works of a clear line but with high level, music of heart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

You know how at the bottom of a thread is a section called "Similar Threads"? Well, that's how I found this moribund topic.

Dead or not, it the topic tickled me, for many of my favorite composers ARE alive today, and so I know exactly what kind of music they are writing!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Tonal music.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

some guy said:


> You know how at the bottom of a thread is a section called "Similar Threads"? Well, that's how I found this moribund topic.


I know what you were thinking: If this thread were alive today...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

haha, it's true. if this thread were alive today, where would it go...?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

He didn't write my _favorite_ book on my favorite composer (or one of my two faves)... but Thomas May said that if he were alive today, "... he would dominate the blogosphere."

He would probably find ways to initiate 'cyber-importuning' that could teach the "net-roots" crowd a thing or two.

And he would (rightly or wrongly) continue to write repertory works for the boards of the world's great opera houses. He wouldn't be able to help himself.


----------



## Scelsi (Jul 24, 2008)

Most of my favorite composers died recently, or are still alive, so it's not so hard to guess what they'd write!

Gia Kancheli (I see him sometimes attend a concert in Antwerp or just wandering the streets)
Ligeti (died in 2006)
Scelsi


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Luigi Boccherini would not be a serious composer. A man of such refinement would not find such employment in these times.


----------

